# 47#and 36 # snowy,14#gag,scamps,yellowedge,barrelfish+++



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

We met at the house around 4am, the team recess crew was made up with B-rad, Rob, Steve, Tim and myself. With a live well full of bait it was off to the SSW for a little grouper action. The sea conditions were great, until the sky turned black and lighting surrounded us. At about 45 miles off shore we seen five water spouts at a time and the winds increased to about 30 knots from the passing cell. About all we could do was hang on the hook with a lot of scope and just ride it out. When the cell did pass, it only took about 2 hours for the seas to calm down and we could get back to catching a few fish. One of our good grouper spots were over run with 5 to 10 pound ARS in 220 feet of deep water. So it was off to find where the grouper were hiding. We were only able to catch a few scamp and one 14# gag. But we did find alot of new spots for next time that we are in the area. We decided to try and fish some deep rock #s that we had found a few weeks ago.Wehad not fished them as of yet. The wind was still blowing 10 or so and the surface current made it hard to get a bait down at that depth. But we stayed after it and was rewarded with Rob's 47# snowy and B-rad's 36# snowy. A few barrel fishwere caught and we quickly moved from the area. Barrel fish are good to eat, but they fight you all the way up and I think we all will agree that snowy and yellowedge taste a lot better. I think we counted 15 sharks caught out deep and a Mako swam under the boat today. We caught a limit of 5 to 10# snapper and released twice that many. I am sure Rob will add more pictures. Hereare a few of ours. Gene and Crew


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

You guys absolutely crush em. Congrats on another great trip. Keep your reports coming, they are always great to read.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Do you guys own a fish market?...I bet you have some happy neighbors! Awesome.


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

Nice Haul!



How deep were you where the Mako swam under the boat?


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

why can't I do that. but great fish by the way.


----------



## half lung (Jun 29, 2009)

Nice Catch. One day you will have to teach me your grouper skills. Congrats on the catch.

Daniel


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *xyzzy (7/25/2009)*Nice Haul!
> 
> How deep were you where the Mako swam under the boat?


760 feet


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

> *Gump (7/25/2009)*You guys absolutely crush em. Congrats on another great trip. Keep your reports coming, they are always great to read.




+1 :bowdown


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

Another stellar report! You guys are consistently ON!!!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

You guys were on fire today like always and sticking it out in those conditions my hats offto ya...Rob and B-rad great job on the big ole' tug...nice catch guys...

Can't wait to see what you guys bring in during the upcoming shark tourney...

Good luck and hope you guys take home some winnings to help pay for all your trips to feed us all these great reports...

As usual, your post arevery informative/inspirational.

Keep'em coming! 

Jimmy


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Team Recess, there is only one thing I can say about your crew. Together you guys are a fishing machine and stay finely tuned. My hat would be off to you if I wore one. Congrats and tight lines to you all.

Kim


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

thats a fine mess of fish. way to go team recess!!!!!!!!!!:clap


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Man every report from you guys is on the money! You certainly have the dialed in. If you need a new best friend that would cover all fuel and ice let me know! Congrats.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Great job Recess!!!! Every week you prove there is quality fish out there to be caught. Your reports definatly motivate me to go out and try and get some good fish!!!! 

Thanks for the reports.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

You guys are fish slayin machines.


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

Recess

Would you share any info on the type tackle you use when going after grouper ?

rods,reels, line,wieght size,leader and hook size?

and would you post a picture of your fishbox ?

it must be huge ?

do you carry 500lbs of ice?


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Wow what a day, I'm still in recovery mode, but here are a few pictures from Saturdays trip.It was one of our longer trips because someonelosttrack of the time who will remain anonymous. We just kept picking away until we wound up with a really nice box of fish.

Brad with his Snowy. It hit like a mac truck and put up one heck of a fight.










My biggest grouper to date.










Another high quality Snowy Brad was on fire.










After fighting all of those big fish and eating large quantities of Scamp dip B-rad had to take a little dip in 700 foot of water.He really likes swimming with the sharks.










We actually got to see the sunset, usually we are cleaning fish by now.










47 pounds and 36 pounds on the scales back at the house.










As always Gene did an outstanding job holding us on the spot so we could get baits to the fish. This is really a team effort and could not be done without everyone doing their part. As always looking forward to the next one which will hopefully be in blue water.

Team Recess 

Rob


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *Nat (7/26/2009)*Recess
> 
> Would you share any info on the type tackle you use when going after grouper ?
> 
> ...


Where do i start ? Ok 

Rods are trevalas 80-200 6'6" not the X-rap series they suck

Reels are penn torque 200's and 300's They rock by the way

Line is 65-100 pound power pro depending on the reel

weight ranges acording to current the lightest tohold hold bottom usually 6-12 oz for us

leaders are 60-100 pound fluorocarbon no longer than5 feet most are 4 feet

hook sizes depend on the bait size 8/0 to 14/0 mustad commerical grade silver 

Hope this helps but we have 2-3 rods rigged with diffrent weights and hook sizes so if we change depths or just want to drop a smaller bait we don't have to retie.

Our fish box is pretty much the whole front center of the boat we have 2 in the floor one is 6' long 3' wide and 32 " deep the other is 7' by 3' and 32"deep but we don't use the front one cause we have a coffin box on top of it. but we usaully carry a couple frozen 5 gallons buckets and 500-660 Quarts of ice once we start putting fish in the box we take a couple buckets of salt water and make a slurry. we have yet to completly top off one cooler mostly cause thats alot of fish cleaning.

TIM


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

I was exhausted after this one. We worked hard for the fish yesterday, and it finally paid offduring the second half of the day. We knocked out the limit of ARS early (not intentionally), but we had to pick away at the grouper. 

I was able to catch my personal best grouper and then Rob did the same....not a bad trip at all I'd say. It was extremely enjoyable despite (as Rob mentioned) my digestive system not entirely cooperating...i'll spare everyone any further details. :moon

Had a blast guys and look forward to the next one! 

Team Recess

Brad


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey

Thanks for the info..........

That saltwater on the ice is something everyone on the forum needs to do !

the slurry is colder than the ice and stays cold and keeps your fish better when they are submerged

Regards

Nat


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

thats a nice mess of fish congrats on a great day


----------



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

Great report and one helluva good mess of fish:clap


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

My hats off to you guys. That's allot of hard core fishing using that tackle you described to take these fish at that depth. I'm sure you don't need to have a membership to a gym. Keep it up and be safe........:clap


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

awesome report as always!!!


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

> *Lil' Scout (7/25/2009)*Another stellar report! You guys are consistently ON!!!


 Wayne, How did you all do? Tried calling you and a few others on 68 no joy. I think we were the only boat out that way. Gene


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Damn fine job once again fellas! Sounds like you got quite the show out there with the weather.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

wow !! thats awesome!! great job guys :clap


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Another great report with quality fish!! You guys are the ones to beat in the upcoming Grand Slam tournament. And you guys caught a big king not long ago, I'm sure you will have 4 nice fish for that event!


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

Anna outdid herself tonight....blackened snowy grouper cheeks served on top of crescent rolls and draped with a creole cream sauce...served with a side of spinach. 

Oh and nice video, Tim. Just to clarify on the deep dropping a bitbecause some people may get the wrong idea after watching the video, but we do actually keep therod and reelin our hands to fight the larger fish all the way to the top. For those bigger fish, you have to battle the fish on the bottom using manual crank and get them moving up (stop taking drag) before engaging the electric setting on the reel. Even after that, you have to disengage theelectric reel at times manually fight if the fish decides it wants to make another run on the way up. For the smaller fish, we do just put the whole setup in the rod holder after getting the hook set since there is no risk of the fish breaking the rod. 

grouper cheeks as they hit the skillet:










blackened grouper cheeks:










Dinner:


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey B-rad save some for me, I'll be down in about an hour and half. Lets get the Scamp Dip recipe up about to die to try it.

Rob


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

nice mess of fish! thanks for the explantation on the electric reels. i have never used them but was curious if they still wear you out fighing a fish like a conventional rod n reel. sounds like you have to do some reeling with a bigger fish.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

> *NaClH2O (7/26/2009)*Hey B-rad save some for me, I'll be down in about an hour and half. Lets get the Scamp Dip recipe up about to die to try it.
> 
> Rob




Hey Rob, 

Come on down! there is a cheek or two left...The two cheeks from the 36#er ended up being about 8 ounces of meat..lol. PM sent regarding the scamp dip..


----------



## wetfeet (Feb 6, 2008)

Team Recess, 

Mullethead and I have been fishing together for quiet a while, sounds like you have a good constant crew that fish regularly together. Its nice to see the comrodary in the photos and the ragging that goes on between you! Nice to see and hear the reports look forward to seeing you on the water. When you get offshore like that and are bottom fishing instead of trolling, seams like all the trash talking just gets stirred up !! Hope you are having as much fun as we are !!!!!

wetfeet


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

> *[email protected] (7/25/2009)*Do you guys own a fish market?...I bet you have some happy neighbors! Awesome.


 No, we do not own a fish market. We do give most of our fish away to families that do not have the opportunity or means to catch them. Wealso enjoy the hunt and challenges in the fish we catch. Gene


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job again guys! I tried to give yall a shout on the radio, but we were trolling a rip at the nipple and dodging weather most of the day, good times!! Only got 1 chicken to show for hours of trolling. Oh well! Hit some bottom and caught the usual mingos, ARS, & Scamp. Hard day of fishing! Glad yall caught em up! One day I'm going to have to have yall teach me!!

Bob


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

Another great trip and some really good stories. You guys are what the forum is all about. Thanks for the info and the continuous reports.

Chris


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

That video was AMAZING! Great stuff guys!


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the report and pic's, you guys slayed them again.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok, I've got to say it, "You guys suck". Come on. Admit you photoshop, use the same photos over and over, please, tell us... these reports are beyond belief.



Just when I can fool myself that we're doing ok, and my last fishing trip may last me a whole 2 weeks, yall have to keep posting this crap and the Gulf is crying louder for me to return and my fish are looking smaller.



(I hope the sarcasm jumps off the page... for those of you who can't read attempted dry humor, this is tongue-in-cheek)


----------



## pacsman (Oct 12, 2007)

Once again...Awesome. Thanks for the info on the setups.

Dave


----------



## pelagicone (Jul 25, 2008)

Once again great catch guys, yall are always kickin fish butt..:bowdown


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *chasintales (7/27/2009)*Another great trip and some really good stories. You guys are what the forum is all about. Thanks for the info and the continuous reports.
> 
> Chris


 Thanks Chris It's comments like yours, That keeps us posting our saturday trips. The fish are out there we just need to try and catch them. Gene


----------



## grippingrain (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice box of fish guys. We'll have some for you to comment on soon.


----------

